# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'nin tarafından Dayatılan barıştan savaş çıkarılacak! İsrail-İran Savaşı

## anau2

*Dayatılan barıştan savaş çıkarılacak!*

Kürt kartını kullanıp çözüm sürecini dayatan, hemen ardından Türkiye-İsrail krizini aşan ABD, Tel Avivle İrana 3 ay süre için anlaştı. Kapsamlı savaş planları hazır! Ağırlıklı senaryo ise İsrail uçaklarının Türkiye üzerinden vurması... Patriotlar tetikte!

*Savaş senaryoları, ABD Dışişleri
ve Savunma bakanlıklarıyla CIAin
fonladığı düşünce kuruluşundan...*

İranı nükleer silah bahanesiyle hedefe koyan, etrafında oluşturduğu Sünni eksenle kıskaca alan ve Ankara ile Tel Avivi barıştırarak son pürüzü gideren ABD, müdahale için gün saymaya başladı. Kapsamlı planlar ve savaş senaryoları, stratejik planlamayla ünlü düşünce kuruluşu CSIS tarafından hazırlandı.

*Diğer seçeneklerin şansı azalırken
İsrail uçakları Türkiye üzerinden
vurmalı senaryosu güç kazandı!..*

CSIS adlı kuruluşun üst düzey yöneticisi Anthony H. Cordesmanın hazırladığı senaryolarda İranın nükleer tesislerine ABD ve İsrailin tek tek ya da birlikte saldırma seçenekleri ele alındı. Obama ile Netanyahunun anlaşmasıyla İsrailin Türkiye üzerinden, Patriotların korumasında saldırma seçeneği ağırlık kazandı.

*Patriotların konuşlandırıldığı o
noktalar ve Türkiyeyi ikiye bölen
haritalar şimdi anlamını buldu!* 

PlanlarI yorumlayan emekli Tuğgeneral Nejat Eslen, şu değerlendirmeyi yaptı: Cordesman, tam bir uzman. İsrail, Obama ziyareti sonrası aniden tutum değiştirdi. Aniden dilenen özrün İsrailin İrana müdahale konusunda Türkiyeye ihtiyacının artmasıyla ilişkili olduğu ortada. O bölücü haritalar da netleşmiş oldu.

*İran böyle vurulacak*

CSISın çalışmasında; İranın nükleer tesislerinin Türkiye üzerinden İsrail uçaklarıyla vurulması öne çıkarıldı. İsrail uçaklarının Doğu Akdenizde izleyeceği güzergâh 22 Haziran 2012de Suriye tarafından düşürülen uçağımız ile aynı! Bu rotada Türkiyedeki Patriotların tam koruması söz konusu olacak. İsrail Suriye sınırındaki mayınları temizleme işini de çok istemiş ancak yoğun tepkiler üzerine alamamıştı 

*''Zoraki barış''tan İran'a savaş çıktı*

İran'da nükleer silah bahanesiyle işgale hazırlanan ABD, Türkiye ile israil'i barıştırıp gün saymaya başladı. Plana göre İran, Türkiye üzerinden vurulacak

ABD ve İsrailin İrana yapmayı düşündükleri askeri müdahalenin çok kapsamlı planları ortaya çıktı. Planlarla ilgili bilgiler, ABD Dışişleri ve Savunma bakanlıkları ile CIA tarafından fonlanan CSIS (Stratejik ve Uluslararası Çalışmalar Merkezi) adlı kuruluşun yayınladığı çalışma içinde yer aldı. Planların ayrıntılarının bulunduğu çalışmada, ABDnin en ünlü staratejik planlama uzmanlarından CSISın üst düzey yöneticisi Anthony H. Cordesmanın imzası bulunuyor. Buna göre, İranı ABD veya İsrailin ayrı ayrı veya hep birlikte vurması planlanırken, ABD müttefiki Suudi Arabistan ve Körfez ülkelerinin kullanılması da organize edilmiş. İranın nükleer tesislerinin Türkiye üzerinden geçecek İsrail uçakları tarafından vurulması öne çıkarılmış. İsrail uçaklarının Doğu Akdenizde izleyeceği güzergâh 22 Haziran 2012de uluslararası hava sahasında Suriye tarafından düşürülen uçağımız ile aynı.

----------

